# Lavima dùng có an toàn không



## lavima (17/9/20)

_Lavima là một dung dịch vệ sinh “hot” trong những năm gần đây, nhất là đối với các chị em có bệnh phụ khoa. Vì thế, các câu hỏi xoay quanh chủ đề “Review _*dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ*_ Lavima có tốt không? Gel Lavima đã ai dùng chưa?” luôn được các chị em quan tâm. Bài viết này sẽ giải đáp và review dung dịch vệ sinh Lavima cho chị em một cách chân thực nhất qua chính trải nghiệm của người dùng._
*1. Hiệu quả của Lavima đã được Viện Pasteur chứng nhận*
Hiệu quả của Lavima đã được chứng minh, bằng chứng rõ ràng nhất là hiệu quả diệt nấm, diệt khuẩn được chứng nhận bởi Viện Pasteur – Hồ Chí Minh. Cụ thể, Lavima giúp diệt 99,9% hại khuẩn, nấm Candida albicans trong 30s tiếp xúc và cho tác dụng rõ rệt sau 7 -10 ngày.




_Lavima chiết xuất từ 08 thảo dược chuẩn hóa nhập khẩu từ châu Âu_
Tác dụng mạnh mẽ này được lý giải là do các loại thảo dược đều được chiết xuất và định lượng hợp lý giúp phát huy tối đa tác dụng. Vì thế, Lavima vừa giúp diệt khuẩn kháng viêm, vừa giúp phòng ngừa tái phát, đồng thời giúp pH âm đạo cân bằng trở lại nhờ cung cấp acid Lactic. Sản phẩm an toàn, không kích ứng, thích hợp cho mọi loại da và sử dụng được cho cả phụ nữ mang thai và cho con bú.
*2. Lavima được hàng vạn chị em tin tưởng*
Dĩ nhiên, để “Review dung dịch vệ sinh Lavima có tốt không” thì chân thực nhất vẫn phải là trải nghiệm của chính khách hàng đã và đang sử dụng Lavima. Sản phẩm tính đến nay đã được hàng vạn chị em tin tưởng sử dụng và phản hồi lại khá tốt, được đánh giá chất lượng 4,8/ 5 sao.
Tổng hợp trên các phản hồi của khách hàng, Lavima được đánh giá sử dụng êm dịu, làm sạch nhẹ nhàng, không khô rát. Rửa xong với Lavima cho cảm giác da mềm, thoáng sạch, và lưu hương dược thảo mát dịu.
Với các chị em bị bệnh huyết trắng và các bệnh lý phụ khoa, sử dụng Lavima chỉ sau 3-4 ngày đã thấy tác dụng rõ rệt, điển hình là giảm hẳn ngứa rát, mùi hôi và giảm lượng huyết trắng đáng kể.
Nhờ những chia sẻ chân thực của khách hàng và bằng chính tác dụng mạnh mẽ của sản phẩm, Lavima đã từng bước từng bước chiếm trọn sự tin tưởng và yêu thích của các chị em và có mặt tại trên 50 nhà thuốc bệnh viện trên toàn quốc.
Như vậy chúng ta đã cùng nhau đi tìm lời giải chi tiết cho Review dung dịch vệ sinh Lavima có tốt không rồi. Hiện nay Lavima ra mắt với bộ đôi gồm một gel cô đặc rửa vệ sinh và một gel bôi, không cần pha loãng, sử dụng trực tiếp và tiện lợi khi di chuyển.
Xem thêm:
- *Dung Dịch Vệ Sinh Phụ Nữ Nên Dùng Chuyên Biệt Cho Từng Nhu Cầu*
*- Dung Dịch Vệ Sinh Phụ Nữ Được Ưa Chuộng Nhất Khi Trị Viêm Phụ Khoa*
Hoặc bạn cần được tư vấn kỹ hơn, hãy liên hệ đến số hotline *0963910188 *để được hỗ trợ kịp thời và chu đáo nhất. Cảm ơn chị em đã theo dõi bài viết. Mọi người có thể tham khảo thêm các thông tin khác về viêm phụ khoa ở các bài sau nhé


----------

